# Planting 5-6' Blue Spruce



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm getting 18 Blues tomorrow between 5-6'. The gentleman (real nice guy) is going to scoop, burlap, and put in 28" wire basket. He says I should plant it like that, wire basket and all! Is this right? If not, what would be the "proper" or most successful way? Thanks Guy's! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

He is correct. Make sure you tamp it down around the ball or bettet yet water it in so it dont have air pockets around the ball.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'm a little leary of planting the wire basket, fearing the roots will grow around the wire (wire inside the roots) and restrict supply or eventually kill it off.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

laslow said:


> Thanks, I'm a little leary of planting the wire basket, fearing the roots will grow around the wire (wire inside the roots) and restrict supply or eventually kill it off.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


People been dropping old rusty nails in with trees for years. Adds to the soil from what I've been told.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

laslow said:


> Thanks, I'm a little leary of planting the wire basket, fearing the roots will grow around the wire (wire inside the roots) and restrict supply or eventually kill it off.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
I planted 6 of the same tree and same size 4 years ago exactly like this. Only difference, is that I planted mine in October when the trees were dormet. They are all doing just great and have grown about 2 to 3 feet since then. (The roots will poke right through the burlap and through the fence).
As a side note make sure you hire a gorilla to help you put these trees in the whole you dig.........:yikes:. I used a tractor with a bucket front end loader to lift them, hooked a chain to each handle then around the bucket, lowered the tree in the hole and then moved it around to center it by hand! They are much heavier then you think, especially if the soil is good and wet.

There were no gorilla's available for hire at the time!:lol::lol:

Good luck with your plantings!!


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's 10 of them. Getting 8 more Monday. Was able to plant 4 this evening. I put in wire basket and all. I'm really happy with them. Thanks again for everyone's help.










Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## spikehornkid (Dec 26, 2005)

I am looking into getting some trees just like that for around my house who did you get those trees from? I see you live by me. Thanks


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Schwerin tree farm in Pinconning/Mt. Forest 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

hunterjb6 said:


> I planted 6 of the same tree and same size 4 years ago exactly like this. Only difference, is that I planted mine in October when the trees were dormet. They are all doing just great and have grown about 2 to 3 feet since then. (The roots will poke right through the burlap and through the fence).
> As a side note make sure you hire a gorilla to help you put these trees in the whole you dig.........:yikes:. I used a tractor with a bucket front end loader to lift them, hooked a chain to each handle then around the bucket, lowered the tree in the hole and then moved it around to center it by hand! They are much heavier then you think, especially if the soil is good and wet.
> 
> There were no gorilla's available for hire at the time!:lol::lol:
> ...


I wrestled 4 in yesterday evening in about 2hrs. Got some buddies coming today to do the other 6. They're around 3-350lbs each with the soil as saturated as it is! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

